# INCHEON | 8City | Pro



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

*INCHEON | 8City | Multiple Buildings | Pro*

http://www.cnngo.com/korea-8city-tourism-hub-incheon-789461






























> Local news outlets call the scale “astronomical.” Some question its economic feasibility.
> 
> Either way it is one hell of an ambitious tourism venture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bewal (May 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning project! Even more ambitious than the Khazar Islands!
Build it :cheers:


----------



## olmarreyes (Oct 24, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Astraios (Sep 18, 2014)

A tourist development for Incheon, South Korea!
A city in the shape of an eight, the number eight means "luck" and "money" in China. Also, it is in the shape of an infinity shape, constantly changing and creating.










This is the the Mega Strip with a length of 3km, a width of 0.7 km, and a height of 200 meters.










This is the Pyramid Town, a collection of skyscrapers and buildings in the shape of a pyramid (obviously). This has a length of 1 km, a width of 1 km, and a height of 1.2 km.










This is the Inner Circle, which is actually two large circle. It has a length 14 km, a width of 120 km, and a height of 30 meters.

Altogether, it cost a total of 275 billion US dollars. If started soon, it would finish sometime in the 2030's. I question the feasibility of this project, simply because of the price. hno:

A site with more info. http://eightcity.kr/en/

If anyone has any information on the status on this project, please tell me and this thread.


----------



## Astraios (Sep 18, 2014)

This project is actually old, from 2012


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^
project construction phase: 2020-2030

but actually i think this project will never happen, at least not in that scale. too big, too expensive. 
Already the huge Songdo project nearby has a lot of delay and they struggle to find people or companies willing to move there.. 

but who knows, maybe in 20 years this project will become reality!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> project construction phase: 2020-2030
> 
> but actually i think this project will never happen, at least not in that scale. too big, too expensive.
> ...


^^
YOU ARE RIGHT
GREAT PROJECT THOUGH This project was disappear alreadyhttp://biz.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2013/08/01/2013080101746.html


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

but i hopefully this great project will be resurrection.
8city close from beijing shahi 
so economical effect is persuadable


----------



## Astraios (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow... you guys responded quickly to my thread. Thx


----------



## Astraios (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree inno, so many great projects, but they are gone. I miss the Yongsan IBD


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Astraios said:


> I agree inno, so many great projects, but they are gone. I miss the Yongsan IBD


^^
Yongsan IBD is my dream your dream Seoul people's dream

IF YONGSAN IBD completed then NAMSAN TOWER would Overlap with Yongsan triple supertall tower.

It is perfect TIME CAPSULE which mean NAMSAN TOWER reflection OLD korea and YONGSANIBD TOWER reflection Modern korea.


----------

